# Club Needs Members!!!!



## Drew33998 (Apr 26, 2012)

Our Club is located in Folkston, GA.  We have 8500 acres, all land is dog hunting with plenty of game.  We shot a good deal of bucks last year.  We grew from 5000 acres last year to 8500 this year and desperately need 8-9 more members.  We are reasonably priced.  Please call Bill or Billy if you are interested or know of anyone who is. Bill (904)- 483- 6031
OR Billy (904)-759-9534.


----------



## ajmplates (Apr 26, 2012)

*club*

Bill where about in folkston yall located at pm me about names &some of the rules


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Apr 27, 2012)

I am interested as well. A PM would be appreciated too


----------



## Drew33998 (Apr 27, 2012)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> I am interested as well. A PM would be appreciated too



PM sent


----------



## Drew33998 (Apr 27, 2012)

ajmplates said:


> Bill where about in folkston yall located at pm me about names &some of the rules



PM sent


----------



## fredw (Apr 27, 2012)

Bill/Billy, you need to post the membership fee per the forum rules.


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 27, 2012)

Post some rules of the club too. I wish I was closer.


----------



## Drew33998 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry guys.  Bil and Billy are the club presidents.  My name is Drew.
Our Club rules are.  

Nettles Hunting Club. Folkston,Ga.  Off US-1
1.) 15 does are allowed to be shot per season. If you shoot a doe then you are not allowed a second.
2.) bucks can be taken at any time
3.) 8500 acres-25 members
4.) Dues-$1200, $1300 if you plan to use the camp site
5.) Members are allowed to run dogs or train every 2nd and 4th weekend up to 2 weeks before season starts
6.) No running hogs, bear, coons.  There is a group(4 members) that have exclusive rights to hogs.  You can kill a hog, however we prefer if they were 150 lbs and under to make it worth the hog hunters time and money.  If you want to call Bill or Billy about rights to hunt bear or coon, please contact him directly.
7.) We hunt as 1-2 groups.  Fri, sat, sun only except for the first two weeks of dog season.  Open every day during those weeks.

We need 8-9 more members


----------



## poolecw (Apr 29, 2012)

Sounds like $1200 gets you only a conditional membership.  How much extra is that other group of four members paying to get full use of the lease?


----------



## Nastytater (Apr 29, 2012)

Drew33998 said:


> Sorry guys.  Bil and Billy are the club presidents.  My name is Drew.
> Our Club rules are.
> 
> Nettles Hunting Club. Folkston,Ga.  Off US-1
> ...



#1 doesn't make awhle lot of sense to me( Still in georgia,so how do ya'll get more does  to shoot than the regular 12 deer season limit?),and #3 & #4 almost sounds like it doesn't add up. How much per acre is that land going for by the way?


----------



## 10point (Apr 30, 2012)

Nastytater said:


> #1 doesn't make awhle lot of sense to me( Still in georgia,so how do ya'll get more does  to shoot than the regular 12 deer season limit?),and #3 & #4 almost sounds like it doesn't add up. How much per acre is that land going for by the way?


It says 15 does for the club not per person and property in that area is 3-5 bucks per acre.


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 30, 2012)

I like the doe regulation. We do alot of that here and it keeps a steady amount of deer with unregulated buck killing (2 per day here). It's very common here and the only reason the deer herd has ever risen.


----------



## Drew33998 (May 7, 2012)

poolecw said:


> Sounds like $1200 gets you only a conditional membership.  How much extra is that other group of four members paying to get full use of the lease?



If the four members you are talking about are the hog hunters, you will have to talk to the club presidents as I'm not sure what their fees are.  The hog hunters do not run deer, so their prospective memberships are conditional as well.  From what I'm told we have a couple of guys that pay for a couple weekends of bear hunting.


----------



## Drew33998 (May 7, 2012)

Nastytater said:


> #1 doesn't make awhle lot of sense to me( Still in georgia,so how do ya'll get more does  to shoot than the regular 12 deer season limit?),and #3 & #4 almost sounds like it doesn't add up. How much per acre is that land going for by the way?



(15) Does-Total Club. Limit (1) per person
Per Acre Cost- Not all land is leased so the per acre cost (if you do the math correctly) may seem superficial.


----------

